# Exhaust smoke



## greghogory (Jan 5, 2006)

I only recently got my 02 SE+ 2.2 diesel and I have just found out that when I change gear after climbing a long hill on the road, I put out a large cloud of smoke. I cannot tell what colour is is as I've only just noticed it in the headlights of the following car. The car had done 36k miles so I doubt if it's oil but I'm open to suggestions. Has anyone else experienced this or does anyone know why it may be happening? This is my first diesel so I don't know quite what to expect but I believe they can be adjusted if they are getting too much fuel and that this may cause black smoke to be emitted. Can anyone offer advice?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I know on alot of diesels if the air filter needs to be cleaned/changed it will cause black smoke.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

greghogory said:


> I only recently got my 02 SE+ 2.2 diesel and I have just found out that when I change gear after climbing a long hill on the road, I put out a large cloud of smoke. I cannot tell what colour is is as I've only just noticed it in the headlights of the following car. The car had done 36k miles so I doubt if it's oil but I'm open to suggestions. Has anyone else experienced this or does anyone know why it may be happening? This is my first diesel so I don't know quite what to expect but I believe they can be adjusted if they are getting too much fuel and that this may cause black smoke to be emitted. Can anyone offer advice?


This site may help you with your matter. It's fairly common for 2.2di diesel x-trails (114hp) to overfuel, so you better go and check with your dealer before it's too late....


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

A bit of smoke under hard acceleration is pretty normal for diesels. I've seen this with all the diesels I've owned and it tends to be more evident when you are driving at night and can see it illuminated by a following car's headlights

Overfuelling was a problem associated with the MkI X-Trail. Having said that it should not be too excessive and if you regard it as problematic see your dealer about it.


----------

